

Ask HN: Programming for Seniors. Where would you start? - uptownhr

There are many resources available today for one to get into the world of programming and development. Starting from code academy to tealeaf  and bootcamps, all do a great job. However, I feel these resources are inadequate for a senior, or a little kid to get started on their own. If we can figure out a cirriculum for seniors, I think may have the ultimate guide to getting started in programming.<p>Thoughts?
======
brudgers
"For Seniors" is a marketing strategy that preys of anxiety over change or
offers a discount. It's not really as if there is some cognitive development
barrier as there is with children. That's not to say that programming can't be
facilitated with various accommodations that mitigate the physical effects of
age such as decline in vision and arthritis in the hands. But, the
intersection of seniors attracted to the idea of programming and the training
wheels of a "for seniors" curriculum is probably reducible to general personal
enrichment.

Good luck.

------
siscia
I would pick any "hard problem" and I will try to come up with a reasonable
implementation.

A short list of "hard" problem:

* writing a compiler

* a key value distribuite storage system

* embedded databases

* a constrain solver

* circuit simulator

* render engine

You can note a couple of things, usually "hard" problem require a lot of
theory, they are hard because we don't have the right abstraction, they are
not really related to each other...

Anyhow "seniorities" is not really about the capability of solve hard problem,
it is more about to empower your team to solve such problem, together.

------
p3anoman
Smalltalk

